# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات بمناسبة وفاة الامام علي ..

## أزهار اللوتس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

توبيكات وفاة الامام علي عليه السلام




[c=28]..[/c] >< [c=1]عظم الله اجوركم[/c] / [c=48]بوفاة الامام[/c] [c=4]..[/c][c=12]{{[/c] [c=63]علي عليه السلام[/c] [c=12]><[/c] [c=10]..[/c]



[c=1]}}[/c][c=12]..[/c] [c=46]حينما يهزمني[/c] / [c=48]الدمع[/c] [c=55]’’[/c][c=4] سأبكي[/c] [c=2]يا علي[/c][c=39]’’[/c]



[c=10]..[/c][c=2] فقد[/c][c=46] ’’[/c] [c=12]الكون[/c] [c=46]’’[/c] [c=30]أميراً[/c] [c=49]/[/c] [c=3]وله تبكي السماء[/c]



[a=64][s][c=#0000a0]عظم الله ’’ أجوركم ’’[/c][/s][/a]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

مأجوره ..

كل المودة

----------


## حكايا الورد

عظم الله أجرورنا وأجوركم ..
في قيآمي في قعودي سأنادي يا علــــــــــــــــي

يعطيكـ العآفيه 

ودي ..ح ــكـآيا

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

مأجورينـ جميع

::

الف شكر عللطرح

موفقينـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإآحب ، 
عظم الله آجورنآ وآجوركم .. 
تسلمي حبووبه على الطرح ،

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه .. 
في ميزآإن حسنآتش إن شآء الله .. 
لآخلآ ولآعدم 
تحيآتي

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإأحب ..] 
يـع ـطيك ربي ألف عـآإأفيه ..}
مأج ـورين ..~
مـآإأننحرمـ من جودكـ ..!
سي يوو ..}

----------


## ملكه القلوب

عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم

تسلمين على التوبيكات الحلوه

ويعطيك الف عافيه

مودتي

----------


## ساريه

عظم الله اجوركم واجرنا بهذا المصاب العظيم 



وجزاك الله خير 


يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكووورة خيه ع الطرح
مأجورة ان شاء الله
الله يعطيكِ العاافيه
دمتي بخير~..

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

يسلمووووووو على المرور

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجر بالمصاب العظيم 
توبيكاااات روووعه
يسلموووو على هيك مجهوود
الله يعطيش العافيه 
في ميزان اعمالش يااارب
موفقه لكل خير وصلاااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

عوامية صفوانية على المرور

----------

